

What I Learned About Entrepreneurship From Y Combinator's Paul Graham - innovate
http://www.fastcompany.com/1825877/5-things-i-learned-about-entrepreneurship-from-y-combinators-paul-graham

======
warpspeed
I think it's interesting how old ideas can become new again. Graham's ideology
(as portrayed in the article at least) seems to be along the lines of
Edison's.

Edison Quotes:

 _"I never perfected an invention that I did not think about in terms of the
service it might give others. I find out what the world needs, then I proceed
to invent."

"Genius is one per cent inspiration and ninety-nine per cent perspiration.
Accordingly, a 'genius' is often merely a talented person who has done all of
his or her homework."

"Pretty much everything will come to him who hustles while he waits. I believe
that restlessness is discontent, and discontent is merely the first necessity
of progress. Show me a thoroughly satisfied man and I will show you a
failure."_

One could make the argument that the "startup factories" of today are
analogous to the invention labs of yesteryear. Either way, it seems like it
was a winning formula back then and continues to work to this day.

